# Korverr can't keep chucking up 3 balls/needs to sit



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Some suggestions, observations or otherwise obvious facts after Maurice Cheeks caused Larry Brown to otherwise tear his hair out in the almost comback. 

Things have to improve: No not on the defensive end, the 76ers were still creating turnovers.

Offensively: You know other then a few poor jumpshots, and a weakened rotation (Nailon ejection) Hey it’s only the preseason.

No the Adjustment I’m talking about is the one many people practically screamed at Jimmy O’Brien. No it wasn’t to change the ‘shut down the middle’ scheme.

No It wasn’t to start Willie Green (Even though he deserved it then) It wasn’t to show us if Webber could fit in the offense (If he’s Healthy this year and catches onto the scheme (If that’s possible) It could be done) It was to bench Kyle Korver.

Let it be known I have respect for the 3rd year man out of Crehighton he took that sad excuse of a college basketball school to the NCAA tournament.

He led the 76ers and the league in total three pointers made Tied with Irony Quentin Richardson of the New York Knicks.

And as Irony as it also seems, In his first Home game being televised since Game 4 of the Eastern conference first round. He missed shots so badly it was a practically a replay of the very shot that he missed that otherwise if knocked down would’ve tied the series. 

Let it be known that Korver needs to sit.

Not only because he isn’t strong enough to endure the NBA game, but a shooter of Korver’s calabar needs to be saved for the important moments.

Take today’s defeat from the New York Knicks for example: After going 0-14 from the Outside He hit a critical 3 pointer, and drove into the Mid-Range Jumper and knocked it down.

This time Maurice Cheeks couldn’t give Korver the excuse of learning a new system, for Korver didn’t even bother with a few exceptions to take it to the weight room.

Kyle Korver has played 3 yrs in the NBA, and has chucked his fair share of bad shots, but Never has he missed 14 three pointers. And Never I repeat Never have I seen a player so one-dimensional in my 4 yr analyzing career. In one game no in one pre-season game alone we learned more about Kyle Korver, then Jim O’Brien ever shown us: He simply isn’t an NBA player. Korver’s not strong or willing enough to get down to the nitty gritty and draw fouls. And He needs to sit. In one game alone, fans want to change the rotation. Give credit to the New York Knicks for having an outstanding presense in the middle, the only thing they did right today, but take away some of those bad shots and replace them with lay-ups, good shot selection, and an ability to get down to work, It’s a new ball game.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

STOP. Really. You make no sense whatsoever. Your points are POINTLESS and you go every where with your post. It doesnt stay on topic to what your topic is. Please really. Start really watching the games before you make your assesments. Because if you did, you would not be saying Kyle Korver wasnt a NBA player.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

You know what I mean it was EVIDENT that he isn't a pure shooter and causes more harm then good missing 16 shots! 16 only Allen Iverson should be allowed to take 16 alone.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

He's a career +40% 3 point shooter come on


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Career numbers but inbetween games especially this pre-season alone he's only shot 29 percent from three.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Want to sell him back to the Nets for 150,000 usd?

-Petey


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Career numbers but inbetween games especially this pre-season alone he's only shot 29 percent from three.


He will get his shot back on during the regular season. He gets more shots right now because it's preseason.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Career numbers but inbetween games especially this pre-season alone he's only shot 29 percent from three.


 and, its the preseason. See your inconsistent claims make no sense I stated being that hes a 40% career 3pt shooter. Allen Iverson was not playing and therefore other people had to step up and take shots. I wish Ai only took 16 shots a game. He would be much more effective. 

No Petey, Just NO. Korver stays


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

1 thousand? Well 2.5 Million and give us M-Jax back he isn't worth a pick in this draft.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Petey said:


> Want to sell him back to the Nets for 150,000 usd?
> 
> -Petey


Petey will give you the 150,000 if you take sixerfanforlife off our hands :biggrin:


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

he told me on aim if philly lost he was turning into a Pistons fan.


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

Korver is 1-dimensional player. He should be coming off the bench. No, don't trade him.


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

jpk said:


> Korver is 1-dimensional player. He should be coming off the bench. No, don't trade him.



I totally agree. Korver is a good player off the bench, a very good one. But I think with the showing so far this season, he should not be on the Philly starting 5. Give Salmons a go. His defense is as solid if not better then Korver. Shooting wise korver has the edge. But Salmons is a quicker player, better ball handling skills and can create his own shots. 

Now I think about it, Korver really works well of AI. I don't know how Salmons will be teamed up with AI.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=209752


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

musiclexer said:


> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=209752


You know this dont even bother me Im actually glad jus as long as he dont come back


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Rayza said:


> I totally agree. Korver is a good player off the bench, a very good one. But I think with the showing so far this season, he should not be on the Philly starting 5. Give Salmons a go. His defense is as solid if not better then Korver. Shooting wise korver has the edge. But Salmons is a quicker player, better ball handling skills and can create his own shots.
> 
> Now I think about it, Korver really works well of AI. I don't know how Salmons will be teamed up with AI.


 LOL and this is based off of the preseason. Salmons hasnt done squat in comparison to Korver in the time hes been in the league. Salmons at this point cant carry Kyle Korver jock strap. Until Salmons is able to put together 3 good games during the regular season hes nothing but an end of the bencher that hes been his whole career


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> LOL and this is based off of the preseason. Salmons hasnt done squat in comparison to Korver in the time hes been in the league. Salmons at this point cant carry Kyle Korver jock strap. Until Salmons is able to put together 3 good games during the regular season hes nothing but an end of the bencher that hes been his whole career


Korver has been struggling since end of last season, and it dosent hurt to change the rotation or even considering about it. I really don't know what you have against Salmons. 

If Korver performs, then give him the starting position back. Simple as that.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Rayza said:


> Korver has been struggling since end of last season, and it dosent hurt to change the rotation or even considering about it. I really don't know what you have against Salmons.
> 
> If Korver performs, then give him the starting position back. Simple as that.


 Has anything I said not been true. Match up Korvers career versus Salmons and you tell me who the better player is. Hes just not that good


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

thought so


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> Has anything I said not been true. Match up Korvers career versus Salmons and you tell me who the better player is. Hes just not that good


Ok, so you are basically saying if you have the better career stat, even though you havent been performing then you should basically start ????


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

NO your putting words in my mouth. Hes had not that great of a preseason, but you are hyping up John Salmons as if hes done ANYTHING worth mentioning which he hasnt. While at the same time your lessening what Kyle Korver has done for this team. Everyone has bad stretches hes human so of course he can. If I remember correctly he kind of dogged in the preseason last year. I think everyone should just relax. Let him play at least a few games of regular season first. I honestly think hes pressing because of Maureece Cheeks saying hes going to do more offensively than he has in the past.


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

My OPINION is to give Salmons a go, starting 5 if Korver continues not to perform. 

I have never said Korver has not done anything for this team. I just think we should give Salmons a go. 

Its just that simple!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

John Salmons is going to burn someone if he's starting. He's one of those surprise players, if you expect something you'll be surprised by your lack of good judgement.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks PhillyPhantic start Salmons bench Korver that simple.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> John Salmons is going to burn someone if he's starting. He's one of those surprise players, if you expect something you'll be surprised by your lack of good judgement.


While I don't want him starting over Korver, I do want him to be the second man at the 2 and 3, and the third man at point(like we have a choice). I think that in his contract year, he'll be a lot more consistent.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Korver's been terrible on offense, and our projected starting lineup is supposing to be winning games Sacramento King style=offense first defense second.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Korver's been terrible on offense, and our projected starting lineup is supposing to be winning games Sacramento King style=offense first defense second.


Not quite. The team is supposed to be winning games sixers style. Let the guards press for steals, lead them to the shot blocker, and get on the break.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Exactly: Kings= Run up and down the floor.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

This thread opened in October, today is Nov 11 and the Sixers are playing the Lakers and Korver is STILL CHUCKING up 3s. He's made one of seems like 20 attempts. But, to his credit ... he is playing defense.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> This thread opened in October, today is Nov 11 and the Sixers are playing the Lakers and Korver is STILL CHUCKING up 3s. He's made one of seems like 20 attempts. But, to his credit ... he is playing defense.


This thread was made by a lil kid who is gone now thank god but Korver is jus havin a bad game tonight and speaking of that he jus stuck a huge one id rather him be just a shooter and glad hes starting to realize it


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

Are you high? Korver is shooting 50% from the free throw line and even worse behind the arc. He hasn't made a layup all season. I'm starting to think he's out there just so the crowd can give him sympathy applause when he finally does connect.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Korver and Salmons should be splitting minutes, I could care less who starts. Last night, KK did a nice job getting his hands on loose balls but I don't think that will happen often. The fact is that he is a defensive liability, him and Webber on the court at the same time does not scream team speed. However, John Salmons is not a all-pro either, he offers better ball-handling, and better on ball defense. Unless, one of the two is having a great game, their minutes should be similiar. There is not much of a talent difference b/w the two. Some people are critical of Salmon's game b/c it doesn't directly translate to the score sheet but he offers numberous things that don't show up esp. since he's been more aggressive to the basket, even when he doesn't convert he opens up offensive rebounds by attracting a shot-blocker. IMO, there's very lil difference b/w what these two offer to the team. I'd like to see Salmons more when we have the lead late and Korver when we need a comeback. I just feel like some people get caught up in the white hype with his great shooting ability.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

jpk said:


> Are you high? Korver is shooting 50% from the free throw line and even worse behind the arc. He hasn't made a layup all season. I'm starting to think he's out there just so the crowd can give him sympathy applause when he finally does connect.


Am I high?...No
Do you actually watch the basketball games or just look at stats nothing annoys me more then when ppl just look at stats and think they know what they are talking about no one said anything about his free throw precentage so it was pointless of you to bring it up and if you have watched the games you would know hes shooting better now that he realized he doesnt have to try nd create his own shot and just started shooting the ball and even though he had a rough night last night let me remind you of the huge 3 he had at the end of the game No doubt Korver does need to get better but he is playing a lot better then the first couple games and if you watched the games instead of just looking at his numbers you would probably realize that As long as Korver just keeps it up as a shooter like he has been lately and not tryin to create he will do Fine


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Korver might be struggling, but I can't criticize him. He works so hard, with his new contract, you have to respect that. And even when he's off, teams won't leave him, ever, which is his real impact. The points are just a bonus.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

The thing about Korver is that other teams respect his shot, therefore can't leave him to double down on someone else, like AI. 

So, even when he's struggling, he's still helping the team.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

jpk said:


> Are you high? Korver is shooting 50% from the free throw line and even worse behind the arc. He hasn't made a layup all season. I'm starting to think he's out there just so the crowd can give him sympathy applause when he finally does connect.


 Totally useless post. You do know that hes even had a dunk so far this year right. LOL at him not making a layup. *sighs*


----------

